# Bassplayer wanted (St.John's)



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking for Bassist,for original rock band must have stage experience and good gear (but that probably goes without out saying if you on here lol) just pm me if interested :rockon:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

bump! still looking


----------

